# Google Chrome n'ouvre plus les sites...



## jmos (27 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, 

Petit problème depuis aujourd'hui avec Google Chrome, qui est mon navigateur par défaut. Plus aucun site ne s'ouvre, à la place j'ai un message
"Petit Problème ...Google Chrome n'arrive pas à ouvrir la page" et plus bas en petit caractères Err 109...adress unreachable.

J'ai aussitôt vérifié avec Safari et Firefox et tout va bien, les sites sont bien accessibles et fonctionnent parfaitement. J'ai fait une recherche sur Google et cela n'a rien donné de concluant: désactivation des extensions ( juste Adblock ), désactivation de Flip4Mac et Little Snitch, désactivation de IPV6, vérification des proxys( pas de proxy-connexion directe).

J'ai redémarré mon Mac et mon routeur et rien n'y fait.

Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème ?

Je peux évidemment me rabattre sur Safari, mais Chrome est plus pratique et son interface plus claire. Et surtout cela m'énerve de ne pas comprendre pourquoi le navigateur se plante...

Je suis sur MBP sous Lion, entièrement à jour.


----------



## jmos (11 Mai 2012)

Un petit up....car problème persistant malgré d'autres essais:

1) j'ai essayé sur une autre session utilisateur et le problème persiste.

2)aucune solution non plus en désinstallant Chrome et en le réinstallant

Je suis preneur de toute idée lumineuse....


----------

